# Sourcing in China



## athenayan2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello,my friends,if you need buy any product from China, please just contact me freely,we will search it for you.

Our service include:
1. help customer to find the suitable supplier.
2. help customer to do the factory auditing.
3. help customer to follow up the production.
4. help customer to do the final product inspection.
5. help customer to ship goods to the corresponding destination.
...etc.

We are the trading company mainly deal with consumer electronics,such as digital photo frame,wireless mouse,U-disk,baby monitor etc.

Detailed please visit our website: www dot miraclefull dot com; or please contact me via mail sales at miraclefull dot com


----------

